# Which TV Commercial do you despise the most?



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 3, 2016)

I'd love to wring the necks of the makers of  that home loan opera commercial. I can't hit the "mute" button fast enough.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm really tired of the Mesothelioma commercials.  There are several law firms that have ads for it and I'm so tired of them, they are long and boring!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

There's a print ad that annoys me. It's for Texture, apparently a way to get magazines electronically. The ad says " Binge Reading, It's About to Become a Thing". As if Gen X invented something new humph...Many of us have been "binge readers" most of our lives.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2016)

Since I don't watch regular TV any more, I am thankfully commercial free!

Around Super Bowl time, I watch the Budweiser commercials online because they are usually so cute.


----------



## Susie (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm disgusted by the ad (Australia) showing the bloke wearing his wife's pink, frilly, bikini undies!!   :eeew::bowknot:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 3, 2016)

FLO.    Any commercial w/her


----------



## Don M. (Jul 3, 2016)

Any, and All ads for prescription drugs.  These should be Banned, IMO.  The people who are sucked into taking this stuff are paying for the millions/billions of dollars these drug companies spend on advertising...and then they wonder Why drug costs are soaring off the charts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Any, and All ads for prescription drugs.  These should be Banned, IMO.  The people who are sucked into taking this stuff are paying for the millions/billions of dollars these drug companies spend on advertising...and then they wonder Why drug costs are soaring off the charts.


You are right!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

The Big Pharm ads are the worst. I have mild arthritis, so some days I have a gimpy leg, maybe a bit stiff standing up sometimes but I can deal with it. Then you see one of those ads...
"New Genuflecta for mild to moderate RA symptoms. Ask your physician if Genuflecta might be right for you...the most common side effects of Genuflecta can include blurred vision, nausea and vomiting, tremors, hallucinations, uncontrollable diarrhea, sudden death, and an erection lasting more than four hours. Notify your physician promptly and seek medical attention".


----------



## nitelite (Jul 3, 2016)

All of the Geico commercials are the worse and my list goes on from there including, as mentioned, the meds.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The Big Pharm ads are the worst. I have mild arthritis, so some days I have a gimpy leg, maybe a bit stiff standing up sometimes but I can deal with it. Then you see one of those ads...
> "New Genuflecta for mild to moderate RA symptoms. Ask your physician if Genuflecta might be right for you...the most common side effects of Genuflecta can include blurred vision, nausea and vomiting, tremors, hallucinations, uncontrollable diarrhea, sudden death, and an erection lasting more than four hours. Notify your physician promptly and seek medical attention".


Who would want to take that crap?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

I agree the pharmaceutical drug ads should be taken off the TV, they all make me sick.  This is the most recent commercial that I despise the most, hate these scare tactic ads in general.




Spoiler


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

Oy vey, that I am still smoking Newports in dreams...no those nasty commercials would have not made me quit.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> FLO.    Any commercial w/her



Agreed!  She's obnoxious.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 4, 2016)

I' getting a little tired of Owen of General Electric too... but his GE commercial is still not as bad as the "Trees that make friends with trains" one... my mom?  She works for GE


----------



## angelica (Jul 4, 2016)

I never watch comercials.I press the mute button,as soon,as they're start to interupt


----------



## exwisehe (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, I hate those ads showing all those "tender, love-struck, coddling" looks or "when the moment is right" situations where some man and woman are in the midst of doing something such as on a drive, working in the garden, touring a museum, watching a concert, or on the beach in a bathtub, and suddenly they turn and look at each other like "this is the moment" whereupon the ad says "make sure your heart is healthy enough for ****** activity, and check with your doctor first, take Cialis.  Be sure you are ready when the moment comes.  When I was young, these were things that one talked about in privacy.

Checking with the doctor and worrying about my heart would be the last thing on my mind.  So, if I die of a heart attack, I'll be happy anyway.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 4, 2016)

A local one. An RV owner comes on dressed like a King and yells out "I'm the Camper King!" Then goes into his sales pitch and closes by yelling "Come see the Camper King Today!" I hate that sob. The commercial is repeated all day long. He must pay a fortune for all the air time.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 4, 2016)

What  about weight loss ads or hair/skin care? 

" I'm so tired of  my hair loss or   looking like this,,"pic of  dirty hair?
ACK!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 4, 2016)

Progressive Insurance and that little silly woman that's in all of them.


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2016)

The Liberty Mutual commercials, for sure.  I swear one is on every 10 minutes.


----------



## Lon (Jul 4, 2016)

Buy gold and silver commercials


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2016)

Medicare supplement insurance commercials---especially during the annual enrollment period.  Nonstop.


----------



## Robusta (Jul 4, 2016)

Any feminine  hygiene product.  Such a small area of the anatomy to have so many billions of dollars of products marketed for it.  I always found them embarrassing while watching television with my daughters.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Any feminine  hygiene product.  Such a small area of the anatomy to have so many billions of dollars of products marketed for it.  I always found them embarrassing while watching television with my daughters.


Hail to the "V".


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2016)

Call JG Wentworth, Cash Now.......877 Cash Now. Opera singers on a city bus busting their guts singing that stupid song. 


Now, for a commercial I could watch, or the gal doing the skit is:
Nilanna Vayntrub....the ATT girl. :bigwink:


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 4, 2016)

Those Life Alert commercials. They show that ad too many times per day!


----------



## suze (Jul 4, 2016)

Flo the insurance most annoying person.  If that was the only insurance available I'd have to take my chances uncovered!

suze


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 4, 2016)

AMCO car insurance and I guess a local one called Raymour & Flanigan a furniture store. Both are on at the very least 3 times a night. Like quite a few people here I hate the prescription drug commercials as well. Sometimes I can't even figure out what the drug is used for and if you listen to the side affects that they run through at warp speed, if you really needed the drug, I would be scared to death to take it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 5, 2016)

Ads for Bingo where everyone always wins and nobody ever loses....  I wonder who pays for the ads then ?
Ads for 'over 50 funeral plans'.  
Ads for short term loans aimed at people who obviously can't plan their finances or lives.


----------



## ossian (Jul 5, 2016)

This makes me cringe. There is another, altho I have not seen it for a while, that is even worse. If I remember what it is, I will post it. I always turn over when it comes on as it annoys me so much.






I actually complained to the Advertising Standards Agency recently about an ad in which the retailer compared their product with one sold by another company. It was a different make of product, did not include delivery cost - which the competitor did - and the retailer's product was only available for a very limited period. Kinda like comparing a pair of shoes with a car!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 5, 2016)

Ossian, you're so Moneysupermarket.


----------



## ossian (Jul 5, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Ossian, you're so Moneysupermarket.


And I can do the dance, Capt!


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Jul 5, 2016)

Well...there is a commercial that has a big green "booger".  (Pardon me, I don't usually ever use that term, but I don't know what else to call it.)   I turn it off so fast, I don't even know what it is about.  It really turns my stomach!  Barf!


----------



## Bonzo (Jul 5, 2016)

The go compare adverts 
big fat greasy opera singer

he does my nut in


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2016)

> I never watch comercials.I press the mute button,as soon,as they're start to interupt



Ditto, Angelica. The mute button is one of mankind's greatest inventions.​


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't like the ads for those reverse mortgages. I don't know how they work,  but there's way too many companies jumping on that reverse mortgage thing. It's like a pack of wolves searching the herd for the weakest one.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 5, 2016)

lon said:


> buy gold and silver commercials


amen!!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 5, 2016)

We have a local financial advisor whose ad is on the local news every evening.  I mute or turn to another station.  Cannot stand the "mightier-than-thou" attitude who says if you don't give him your money you will never make it through retirement.  His fancy three-piece suit is paid for by huge commissions he has made by convincing seniors to invest with him.  

Also have a church that seems to advertise hourly on one of the radio stations I enjoy listening to.  "This is Pastor abcdefg, 'Just thinkin' out loud'."  Wish he would keep his "thinkin'" to himself!!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't see them anymore, maybe 'cause I'm not watching daytime TV throughout the week, but-     

the reverse mortgage ads, with Henry Winkler and also with Fred Thompson.    I lost respect for both of them, as I do for most celebrity 'spokespersons' that sell their soul, making various sales pitches to lure uninformed consumers into making poor financial choices.

My apologies if there are any here that have benefited from doing a reverse mortgage, back around the start of the 2007 financial crisis(when these reverse mortgages became prevalent) it was doubtful that many people had much(if any) home equity left, with which to base a reverse mortgage on.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 6, 2016)

Just thinking about the 'Over 50's Funeral plan' ads....  How about a policy that pays to have a tradesman come in and do all the little jobs that you promised to do, but never got round to when you were alive


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mostly I mute the commercials too but in general I think the drug ads should be banned and I refuse to buy anything being sold by a child - especially by a child when I cannot understand what they are saying!

That said, my all time loathsome commercial is those two IDIOTS in a van for Sonic!  I cannot stand stupid people and those two are the worst.  I refuse to buy anything at Sonic until they get rid of those two guys!!!  Not that Sonic cares.

Hopping off my soapbox for now.....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 7, 2016)

As an ex-insurance salesman ( They fired me because I couldn't sell. And they were right. I couldn't sell), the 50-85 policies were what they wanted. People start paying the policies when they have a few extra bucks- until they run into medical bills. And let's face it, those medical bills will eventually come.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't like any of the Cottonelle toilet paper commercials, this is one of the least offensive.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jul 7, 2016)

I really hate the Arby's and the Jack in the Box commercials.


----------

